# is it legal to install a collapsible stock on a post-ban CAR



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

in Massachusetts?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes

Collapsable Stock
Pistol Grip
Bayonette Lug
Flash Hider

Post-94 guns may only have one of the above features, otherwise it's too deadly to be in Mass.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

NewLandon said:


> in Massachusetts?


No, it is illegal per state law. Please refer to http://www.fsguns.com/malawsandregs.html


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Why don't you bring it in to your local PD and ask the guys there?

Make sure it is in plain sight, though. (Otherwise you could get in trouble "concealed weapon" and all...)


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

hahaha!!!! what a great idea! carry a gun and rush to local PD!



no$.10 said:


> Why don't you bring it in to your local PD and ask the guys there?
> 
> Make sure it is in plain sight, though. (Otherwise you could get in trouble "concealed weapon" and all...)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No.

You can not create a "new" assault weapon in MA.
Even if it were a pre ban gun, it would have had to be in that configuration PRIOR to the ban.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

no$.10 said:


> Why don't you bring it in to your local PD and ask the guys there?
> 
> Make sure it is in plain sight, though. (Otherwise you could get in trouble "concealed weapon" and all...)


It's one thing to flame a troll, with a question about "how do I fight a speeding ticket, he didn't have is parking lights on, and I know it's illegal to use radar unless you have some lights on", but an honest legitimate question? No wonder the public cant stand cops... asshole....


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> ... asshole....


Oh, now, I know you didn't mean that.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

"The public can't stand cops??????"....since when????? I thought the police were roll models and loved and endeared?


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> Why don't you bring it in to your local PD and ask the guys there?
> 
> Make sure it is in plain sight, though. (Otherwise you could get in trouble "concealed weapon" and all...)


Sorta hard to conceal a CAR-15.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Vader said:


> roll models


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Those are definitely my depiction of true *ROLL MODELS.*


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

bc06eagle said:


> Sorta hard to conceal a CAR-15.


Someone should read the paper.......... (you do understand they come in varying barel configurations right?)


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

bc06eagle said:


> Sorta hard to conceal a CAR-15.


It was a joke.

Last time I gave a sarcastic answer, _rwdsw_ claims to have walked into a PD with a dozen donuts. So I am getting more elaborate.

******DISCLAIMER*******NEVER accept any of my answers as truth or any reasonable or unreasonable fascimile of fact.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that a CAR in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> Last time I gave a sarcastic answer, _rwdsw_ claims to have walked into a PD with a dozen donuts. So I am getting more elaborate.
> 
> ******DISCLAIMER*******NEVER accept any of my answers as truth or any reasonable or unreasonable fascimile of fact.


Yeah some people take some shit on her way to seriously...I guess we will have to start adding the sarcastic blue dude to some of our post. Him:
</IMG>


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

The solution is to move away from Mass. Of course, it may not be a viable way for you at this moment. Massachusett is one of the Democrat's states that have strictest gun laws in the country. If you decide to stay, well, election is coming -- be sure you're registered and visit http://www.goal.org/2006Elections/HQ.htm to find where your votes go.

BTW, if you decide to move, beware of places like CA, NY, CT, DC, etc, the situations are even worse there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

include NJ in that buddy


----------



## Mach (Feb 1, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> No.
> 
> You can not create a "new" assault weapon in MA.
> Even if it were a pre ban gun, it would have had to be in that configuration PRIOR to the ban.


Before the Fed AWB, all AR-15s had some of the evil features because there was no reason not to have them. The AWB in MA just as the Fed one before it expired, only stipulates that the lower had to be assembled into a complete rifle in order to be grandfathered. If it was sold by the factory as a rifle and not just a lower, you can put any parts on it you want, becuase by definition, it was an assualt weapon when it was made. IE. if it had a flash hider, they all did, the you can put a collapsable stock on it now if you want. it doesn't have to be the exact confiration now, that it was in before the ban. It just has to have been an assembled rifle before the ban to be grandfathered.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No.
The making of an assault weapon happens ONLY at the time that you make it. If it didn't have the evil feature before the ban, putting them on after the ban made an assault weapon at that time. This was federal law, and the state law follows it.
The only difference between preban and guns made during the AWB was that the guns made after 1994 couldn't have the features on them, the ones made prior to 1994 could have. If they did, great...if they didn't then they were excatly the same as the rifels that were made during the AWB...useless for features.
What people got by on was the fact that no one really could tell if your rifle was configured as such prior or not. How are you going to prove that a preban gun DIDN'T have those features...it would be pretty hard...so it sort of slipped by...but the technical matter of point is if they didn't have the features on them (as a lower or as a complete gun) then putting those features on them today would be making an assault weapon, now...which is not allowed in MA.


----------

